# "Three Days of the Condor" and Doxa lust



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Over the weekend, my wife and I watched _Three Days of the Condor_ ... she had never seen it and it had been years since I last watched it. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Robert Redford was wearing a Doxa SUB300 Sharkhunter on a bund band (on his right wrist, no less).

The watch was easily distinguished in one freeze-frame on my dvr, with the no-deco bezel and Aqualung logo easy to spot. It also looked huge on his wrist, but Redford is a pretty small guy (my brother, who is 5'7", met him on the slopes in Aspen about 25 years ago and discovered they were the same height and size).

At any rate, seeing that Doxa in a 1975 movie reminded me of how much I'd like to have another (which would be no. 6, if I bought one). I've learned the hard way (three purchases of a 5000T) that the 1200T is the watch for me. All I'm waiting for now is for the BOR bracelet to get the 5000T's ratcheting clasp or, even better, to get the 5000T's entire bracelet (one of the best made and most comfortable bracelets I've owned).

Am I the only one who really wants the traditional 300-size Doxa, but with a modern bracelet and clasp? :think:

Rob


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

iinsic said:


> Over the weekend, my wife and I watched _Three Days of the Condor_ ... she had never seen it and it had been years since I last watched it. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Robert Redford was wearing a Doxa SUB300 Sharkhunter on a bund band (on his right wrist, no less).
> 
> The watch was easily distinguished in one freeze-frame on my dvr, with the no-deco bezel and Aqualung logo easy to spot. It also looked huge on his wrist, but Redford is a pretty small guy (my brother, who is 5'7", met him on the slopes in Aspen about 25 years ago and discovered they were the same height and size).
> 
> ...


I would love to have a 1200T or 1000T Sharky, (all white hands only), on a Real Doxa Bund. The main problem is that a Real Original Doxa Bund is so hard to find. If anyone has an Original Doxa Bund that they would like to sell, I will pay top dollar for one, please PM me and let me know.

_Three Days of the Condor..._ Great movie by the way.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know when Doxa will hear us, but there seems to be significant interest in the traditional "rattly BOR" bracelet with the modern clasp of the 5000T. To me, that's the ideal combo for any Doxa.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Genebe said:


> I don't know when Doxa will hear us, but there seems to be significant interest in the traditional "rattly BOR" bracelet with the modern clasp of the 5000T. To me, that's the ideal combo for any Doxa.


Amen.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Genebe said:


> I don't know when Doxa will hear us, but there seems to be significant interest in the traditional "rattly BOR" bracelet with the modern clasp of the 5000T. To me, that's the ideal combo for any Doxa.


I've talked to DOXA about this, and they're aware of the interest, but they're concerned about the long term durability. Subs see a lot of real world action, and they don't want to produce a bracelet that could be more susceptible to failure when on a dive, trekking through a jungle, or crossing the Arctic. They feel that the present offering gives the look, and also gives the strength, but who knows...maybe someday.;-)

While the ratcheting clasp is cool, I like the standard clasp of the 600T/750T/1000T/1200T better. The extension is longer, so I can wear it over my wetsuit, where the ratcheting clasp is too short, and won't fit over my sleeve.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

iinsic said:


> Over the weekend, my wife and I watched _Three Days of the Condor_ ... she had never seen it and it had been years since I last watched it. I was pleasantly surprised to see that Robert Redford was wearing a Doxa SUB300 Sharkhunter on a bund band (on his right wrist, no less).
> 
> The watch was easily distinguished in one freeze-frame on my dvr, with the no-deco bezel and Aqualung logo easy to spot. It also looked huge on his wrist, but Redford is a pretty small guy (my brother, who is 5'7", met him on the slopes in Aspen about 25 years ago and discovered they were the same height and size).
> 
> ...


No..you're not alone. The traditional size, I think, has more appealing dimensions via the thickness of the sides, giving them beefier profiles.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

subkrawler said:


> While the ratcheting clasp is cool, I like the standard clasp of the 600T/750T/1000T/1200T better. The extension is longer, so I can wear it over my wetsuit, where the ratcheting clasp is too short, and won't fit over my sleeve.


That used to be me. In the old days, diving wrecks in the Graveyard of the Atlantic, we'd wear long johns under our 7mm suits. I still shiver at the thought.

Now I won't dive in water that's cold. A rash guard is the only thing I wear. I like that ratcheting clasp because I can fasten it securely over the gauntlet of my reef gloves ... about the thickness of a 3mm suit. Diving in the Bahamas back in the late-80s and 90s, I didn't like wearing gloves, until I wished I was once. Been wearing 'em ever since. ;-)

It would be nice if Doxa would at least make the 5000T bracelet an option on the 1200T. It's my understanding that both models have 21mm lugs. I'd have no problem paying an extra couple of hundred bucks for it.


----------



## Harleykat (Oct 9, 2007)

How weird, I just rented this movie recently and I guess I do not pay enough attention. Still a great flick though.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Harleykat said:


> How weird, I just rented this movie recently and I guess I do not pay enough attention. Still a great flick though.


This means that you do not have the sickness, my friend ... yet. Flee while you still can! :-d


----------

